
A Brief History of Gnome [pdf] - avian
https://blogs.gnome.org/jrb/files/2017/07/A-Brief-History-of-GNOME-1.pdf
======
captainmuon
That's really interesting material, thanks!

I'm conflicted about GNOME. I like it and it is my favorite desktop
environment for Linux. They really did some novel things with the window
management and the application launcher in GNOME Shell. I'm looking forward to
trying all the work that went into containers, Nautilus, GNOME Builder, and so
on. GNOME was always the "simpler" desktop. Some may say it is "dumbed down",
but in general the choices made were pretty good and you could fall back to
the command line if you needed to do something more involved. So this was
never a big problem for me.

However, I really don't like that there is so much "churn" in the GNOME/Gtk
world. To me, the height of the Linux Desktop was around ~2009 (I think), with
the final years of Gtk2. Everything was crisp, polished, stable. Only recently
has Gnome3 caught up in polishedness, IMO.

Also, they lost a lot of features over time. Just a few random ones:

\- Theming (in the core UI). This shouldn't be a second class citizen in
gnome-tweak-tool, it should be in the main UI and the theming interface should
be stable. Customization was always a major draw for Linux Desktops.

\- Little things like menu icons.

\- As a low-level example: Bonobo! I only learned of this when it was already
deprecated. This was a component model very close to Windows' COM. You could
create components in-process and in separate processes, or use it for IPC. It
was used for the old GNOME panel applets for example. I perfectly understand
why it was removed, it was quite complicated and badly documented, and had
little concrete value for apps. But it was also misunderstood and parts were
quite elegant.

If I had two wishes for GNOME, they would be:

\- A new, "crisper" and more compact theme. It's hard to define, but crisp UIs
were the Windows Classic theme, the Shiki Gtk theme, macOS. Non-crisp ones are
many Qt themes, Motif, most web apps. Its about looking consistent,
professional, having depth, clear affordances, looking physical, and not
wasting space.

\- Stable versions receiving feature updates. This was awesome in the Gtk2
era, you develop something with Gtk 2.14, and years later in 2.28 it still
works, but with new themes and UI features. You have to keep a bit of ballast
for a few releases, but it makes it a lot easier for both developers and
users.

~~~
rhinoceraptor
I'm also hoping fractional display scaling will ever be implemented in GNOME
(displays can only be scaled 1x, 2x, 3x, etc. right now).

~~~
jacek
They are working on it: [http://blog.3v1n0.net/informatica/linux/gnome-
fractional-and...](http://blog.3v1n0.net/informatica/linux/gnome-fractional-
and-multi-monitor-scaling-hackfest-the-report/) . It might be included in the
next release (maybe as experimental feature). I can't wait for fractional
scaling. Currently, scaling on my 14 inch WQHD screen is a pain in the neck.

------
branchly2
Have been using Xfce since the the Gnome 3 initial introduction. I only want:

* the main apps menu

* the widget to lock screen, log out, shutdown.

* tabs along the top (or bottom) showing open windows

* the widget with the workspace switcher, clock, and network/printing/whatever status indicator

Last time I looked at Gnome 3, it tried to be like MS's "Cortana" thing where
it wanted me to search for everything I wanted, or else have me find things by
"most recently used". I want none of that. Xfce has it right. The desktop
doesn't need to be reinvented.

------
HankB99
Questions?

1) How do I configure my system to power down when I hit the power switch?
(Hint: w/out patching and building Gnome.) A corollary of this question, I
suppose, is why does a system function depend on a desktop which requires a
login?

2) How does one run a CLI command on login or resume from suspend? The real
question is why do I have to execute a `synclient` command to configure tap to
click, two finger scrolling and three finger tap to insert?

3) How do I adjust the width of the borders around windows? What I really need
is wider grab areas because grabbing the edge/corner of a window with the
default theme is nearly impossible. I'm not sure if that is a result of crappy
drivers or hardware. I wind up choosing a theme by trial and error to find one
with larger grab areas.

I like, in general, Gnome3 but issues like these really bug me. They make me
wonder if I should just bite the bullet and switch to something else.

------
sjmulder
Thanks for this. I’d love to see a video with the full presentation but it
appears there is none.

Gnome is going an interesting direction nowadays. The team managed to invent a
desktop environment that is very easy to use, looks good, and is novel – that
is to say, not a direct copy of Windows or OS X conventions.

It’s very different from previous versions but there’s always MATE and the
likes for that.

One downside about current Gnome for me is that it seems to eat screen space.
Looking at the old screenshots it strikes me how compact it is. I feel the
same about classic Windows apps versus Windows Store apps. For example,
compare Control Panel’s Add/Remove Programs with the new Settings version.

~~~
avian
According to the author the video should be posted soon.

[https://blogs.gnome.org/jrb/2017/07/29/gnome-populum-
est/](https://blogs.gnome.org/jrb/2017/07/29/gnome-populum-est/)

------
mwhite
There are few things that truly exemplify quality; I count the simple but not
minimalist visual aesthetic of GNOME 2 as one of them.

It is unfortunate that they changed the aesthetic so much with GNOME 3,
particularly making it more minimalist. I prefer the prevailing toolbar
aesthetic in GNOME 2 of icons with text, and the less integrated desktop
management scheme at a high level in comparison respect to the Shell. Even if
the old toolbar style wasted space and the new desktop scheme provides more
power, they destroyed the configurable simplicity of GNOME 2 in favor of
minimalism. In addition, you have to respect the history of a product's UI if
you wish to retain users who want to stay comfortable in the software they
use.

------
znpy
After the KDE4/GNOME3 mess, I switched to Xfce and pretty much never looked
back.

I honestly miss KDE 3.5

